# Stellungnahme Zur Aktuellen Blasc Version



## sulphur (10. September 2006)

Ja, die würde ich gern mal hören. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich vier oder fünf Threads die sich mit dem Problem "Ich finde meinen char nicht, obwohl BLASC keine Fehlermeldung ausgibt" beschäftigen.

Alles was zur "Lösung" getan wird ist, zu bitten die debug.txt zu posten. Ich hab mir meine debug.txt mal selber angeschaut und kann mit meinem Wissen nichts verwerfliches feststellen. Auch beim überfliegen der geposteten Dateien nicht.

Alles was ich will, ist eine Stellungnahme wo der Fehler liegt und wann mit einem Fix zu rechnen ist.

Bedanke mich im Voraus.


----------



## Gast (10. September 2006)

Ich habe festgestellt das die Blascprofiler.lua nicht im angegebenen Verzeichniss /wtf/account/%name%/savedvariables liegt


----------



## sulphur (10. September 2006)

Ist bei mir der Fall (die Datei ist vorhanden)


----------



## Roran (10. September 2006)

sulphur schrieb:


> Ja, die würde ich gern mal hören. Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich vier oder fünf Threads die sich mit dem Problem "Ich finde meinen char nicht, obwohl BLASC keine Fehlermeldung ausgibt" beschäftigen.
> 
> Alles was zur "Lösung" getan wird ist, zu bitten die debug.txt zu posten. Ich hab mir meine debug.txt mal selber angeschaut und kann mit meinem Wissen nichts verwerfliches feststellen. Auch beim überfliegen der geposteten Dateien nicht.


Dann erklär mir mal wie man einen FEHLER finden soll ohne danach zu suchen ?
Oder wie man das sonst machen soll ?
Du kannst aber auch gerne mit deinem PC zu  mir oder zu B3N und Regnor fahren und uns dann die Verzeichnisse in WoW zeigen, damit man den Fehler finden kann.



sulphur schrieb:


> Alles was ich will, ist eine Stellungnahme wo der Fehler liegt und wann mit einem Fix zu rechnen ist.
> 
> Bedanke mich im Voraus.


Ohne Fehlersuche keine Lösung.

Der Begriff Fehlersuche sagt dir wohl nix ?



Gast schrieb:


> Ich habe festgestellt das die Blascprofiler.lua nicht im angegebenen Verzeichniss /wtf/account/%name%/savedvariables liegt


Die liegt auch in *" World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler "*


----------



## Gast (10. September 2006)

10.09.2006 22:03:56->> WoW als aktiv erkannt (10.09.2006 22:03:56)
10.09.2006 22:03:56->> BLASCrafter wird aktualisiert
10.09.2006 22:03:57BLASCrafter für Forscherliga konnte nicht geladen werden
10.09.2006 22:03:59BLASCrafter für Nazjatar konnte nicht geladen werden
10.09.2006 22:04:00BLASCrafter für Tirion konnte nicht geladen werden
10.09.2006 22:04:00->> BLASCrafter fertig aktualisiert
10.09.2006 22:04:00->> WoW.exe als Running Application gefunden
10.09.2006 22:04:06->> WoW als beendet erkannt
10.09.2006 22:04:07->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 22:04:07->>LUAPFAD: /pub/upload/
10.09.2006 22:04:07->>KnownID: http://www.blasc.de/knownid/knownID2.dat
10.09.2006 22:04:07->>LOCAL_BLASCLoader: BlascLoader.exe
10.09.2006 22:04:07->>FTPHost: 62.146.108.150
10.09.2006 22:04:07->>FTP_Anonym: 1
10.09.2006 22:04:07WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigeben
10.09.2006 22:04:07WebConfig geladen - Objekte freigegeben
10.09.2006 22:04:07<<- VERARBEITUNG BEGINNT
10.09.2006 22:04:07<<- Suche nach D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\Name\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 22:04:07<<- Datei gefunden D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\Name\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 22:04:07->> Suche abgeschlossen
10.09.2006 22:04:07->> Gefundende SavedVariables.lua: 1
10.09.2006 22:04:07->> Aktuelles Profil: Name
10.09.2006 22:04:07->> Aktuelle Datei: D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\Name\SavedVariables\BLASCProfiler.lua
10.09.2006 22:04:07->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 22:04:07->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 22:04:07->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 22:04:07<<- Erzeuge temporären Dateinamen
10.09.2006 22:04:07<<- Laden von ({9F841ACD-1934-4E73-8991-80CE61CDFFD4}.lua)
10.09.2006 22:04:07<<- Upload der LUA Datei ({9F841ACD-1934-4E73-8991-80CE61CDFFD4}.lua
10.09.2006 22:04:07FTPPREPUT Filename=D:\Programme\World of Warcraft\BLASC\tmp\~tmpdata.dat   -- SERVERFILENAME={9F841ACD-1934-4E73-8991-80CE61CDFFD4}.lua
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> FTP: Starting FTP transfer
10.09.2006 22:04:08FTPWORKBEGIN
10.09.2006 22:04:08FTPWORKS
10.09.2006 22:04:08FTPWORKD Datentransfer: 100% (Geschwindigkeit 63,87 KB/s )
10.09.2006 22:04:08FTPWORKE
10.09.2006 22:04:08FTPWORKEND
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> FTP: Transfer complete
10.09.2006 22:04:08FTPAFPUT
10.09.2006 22:04:08<<- Datei erfolgreich übertragen
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> FTP: Disconnecting.
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> FTP: Disconnected.
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> FTP: Connecting to 62.146.108.150.
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> FTP: Connected.
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> FTP: Connection established
10.09.2006 22:04:08->> Lade Blacklist
10.09.2006 22:04:09->> entpacke Blacklist
10.09.2006 22:04:10<<- KnownID konnten nicht geladen werden
10.09.2006 22:04:10->> Blacklist geladen
10.09.2006 22:04:10->> KnownIDS konnten nicht geladen werden!


----------



## sulphur (11. September 2006)

@Roran

Hm, in den Threads kams mir so vor als würdest du zum dem Team gehören, das sich um den Client kümmert. Sorry, mein Fehler. Da dem ja nicht so zu sein scheint, kann ich deinen Post ja auch ignorieren (:


----------



## Regnor (11. September 2006)

sulphur schrieb:


> @Roran
> 
> Hm, in den Threads kams mir so vor als würdest du zum dem Team gehören, das sich um den Client kümmert. Sorry, mein Fehler. Da dem ja nicht so zu sein scheint, kann ich deinen Post ja auch ignorieren (:



Na, wir wollen ja immernoch fair bleiben und Roran gehört insofern zum Team das er in engem Kontakt mit uns steht und uns u.A. bei den Supportanfragen unterstützt.

So, nun zum Thema.

Die Debug.txt ist sehr wichtig weil man in vielen Fällen sofort sehen kann wo das Problem liegt.
Nehmen wir als Beispiel die hier gepostete DEBUG.TXT, leider Fehlen dort einige Zeilen. Dennoch könnte ich vermuten das es sich 1. um eine veraltete Version handelt (die Versionsinformationen stehen in der 1. Zeile der DEBUG.TXT). Da ich sehe das weiterhin weder die gewünschten Informationen für den BLASCCrafter noch die KnownID-Daten für die Datenbank geladen werden können vermute ich das BLASC.EXE eventuell durch eine Firewall zumindest teilweise geblockt wird. BLASC braucht zum arbeiten HTTP (Port 80) und FTP (Port 21) zugriff.

Wie du siehst kann man nicht Pauschal sagen "da ist der Fehler", es gibt eine ganze Reihe von möglichen Fehlerquellen und wir hier versuchen mit Hilfer der Nutzer und der Debug.txt diese Fehlerquellen zu finden und auszumerzen. Ich hoffe das genügt dir erstmal als kurze Stellungnahme.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## sulphur (11. September 2006)

Regnor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das genügt dir erstmal als kurze Stellungnahme.


Tut es, ich bedanke mich (:
Mittlerweile (4 Tage) sind meine char-Daten auch auf eurem Server angekommen. Allerdings sind die Daten 2 Tage im Rückstand. Sind die langen Updatezeiten denn so gewollt?


----------



## Regnor (12. September 2006)

sulphur schrieb:


> Tut es, ich bedanke mich (:
> Mittlerweile (4 Tage) sind meine char-Daten auch auf eurem Server angekommen. Allerdings sind die Daten 2 Tage im Rückstand. Sind die langen Updatezeiten denn so gewollt?



Moin, wie hier (http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1222) beschrieben gab es über das WE ein Problem mit dem Server, normalerweise beträgt die Zeitspanne zwischen Upload des Chars und erscheinen auf der Webseite ca 10 Minuten.

Gruß Regnor


----------

